# South American Biotope; Journal [Picture Heavy]



## OneLastDecree

Just wanted a place to document my tank;
Members robably noticed my thread's regarding Cycling and dates back a year. 
My tank has been cycled and matured for a year; I finally have my plans and time to get this project completed.

I'm not going to start from the beginning, as that will be too many pictures.
I'll start from this point on.
Regardless, you have probably seen my other pictures from posting all those questions about cycling in previous threads. 
If I have time, I will collate everything.

*Aquarium:*
[2] x Marineland 20 Gallon Long; One for Display and One for Veggie Filter.
[2] x Marineland Glass Cover.

*Technical Equipment:*
[2] x Top Fin 20 HOB Filters; Modded.
[2] x Top Fin 100W Submersible Heaters.
[4] x Top Fin Thermometers.
[1] x Marineland Double-Bright LED Light Unit.
[1] x Marineland Maxi-Jet Powerhead 600.
[1] x Marineland Utility Pump 3000.
[2] x Toms Aqua Lifter Vacuum Pump.
[1] x Pen Plax Air Gauge.

*Filtration Accessories:*
[4] x Fluval Pre-Filter Sponges; Placed on all Intakes of Equipment.
[X] x Fluval Water Polishing Pad.
[X] x Fluval BioMax.

*Decor:*
[X] x Fluval Shrimp Stratum.
[X] x White Lightning Silica Sand.
[2] x Malaysian Driftwood.
[X] x Indian Almond Leaves.
[X] x Alder Cones.

*Plants:*
[X] x Amazon Frogbit.
[X] x Amazon Swords.
[X] x Amazon Micro Swords.

*Livestock:*
[2] x Apistogramma Cacatuoides
[15] x Black Neon Tetra
[5] x Panda Corydora

*Goals & Objectives:*
a. Will make an overflow and return out of PVC for Veggie Filter. 
b. Set-up baffles in the Refuge Tank.
c. Get more plants; however still obtain the minimilist view.

Overall, I had spent endless nights and days researching for this project. 
I swear, I pulled out my hair on so many occasions. 
Even though my set-up is not complete, I still love my tank. 
Oh, no one told me this hobby was expensive. 
FML.

Thanks for reading.


----------



## OneLastDecree

Forgot to mention; I made the stand. 
Didn't take pictures of the process.
But it was a very big step I just completed about a day ago. 
Endless runs to Home Depot; killed me. 

I made the stand because I will be alternating my lights on a 12 hour cycle. 
12 hours on for the Top; 12 Hours on the Veggie Filter/Refugium.
Did a light test last night with all the lights off and it does its job by keeping the room dark with the lights on the Veggie Filter/Refugium.
Also, hoping that it will reduce. if any, noise that my plumbing will make.

By the way, I will be creating my plumbing out of PVC in the following week. 
Just need to research more on what type of plumbing to use. 

I keep on getting different answers from everyone; such as, PVC is not pottable and ABS is. Everyone tells me that or the opposite, vice versa. 

Really confused. 
So, I don't know which to choose.


----------



## zenins

The most safe to use is PVC that is rated for potable ( drinking ) water.
Make sure you use the correct cement for the type of PVC you use,
do not use silicone.

Some PVC piping is not rated for potable use, so read the label.

Some people have used ABS for years without incident, others have had bad experience.
Years ago, I had a black ABS tube in the bottom of my tank, but plecos kept dying every few months, I got rid of the tube and no more deaths.

Most black ABS is for drains and waste pipes, so the formula to manufacture them is not very strict.
PVC is used to deliver drinking water.
Why take a chance, just spend a few dollars more and use PVC ( potable ) 
to eliminate the risk to your fish 

Here are some extracts of discussions of ABS vs PVC on the Canreef Aquatics forum:
http://www.canreef.com/vbulletin/archive/index.php/t-3319.html


----------



## OneLastDecree

So; I went to Home Depot today.
Looked at the plumbing section.

They don't have any potable PVC.
Yet alone, anything in 3/4. 

Is there a really good place, or even cheap, where I can get PVC fittings in 3/4. 

Also; on the subject. 
I have the Marineland 3000 Utility pump.
GPH @ No Head = 775.
GPH @ 4 Feet Head = 500.

If i went with a DIY Overflow out of PVC in a diamter of 3/4.
Will my GPH be adequete enough?
I want to make sure the water level is always above my overflow; due to noise levels. 

I heard somewhere, during research, that a 3.4 PVC DIY Overflow will handle 600 GPH. 
That would mean my pump at even 4 feet, which it wont be anyways, won't be enough to ensure my water level is above my overflow. 

Blah. I really need to find someone that I can pick his/her brain before I go out and buy the wrong sized PVC. 

Who wants a free Timmies?


----------



## OneLastDecree

Update: 
Went to JJ Downs to get all the parts needed. 
Best place EVER!

I am in the middle of still getting my plumbing complete; as life took control of priorities. 
Anyways; looking to have everything completed by this weekend. 

Will upload pictures of the final product.


----------



## OneLastDecree

So; I completed the plumbing. 
Everything is running smoothly. 

I'll post a video when I get around to it. 

I am just monitoring the water level for the next 24 hours. 
Before my mind can be at peace.


----------



## OneLastDecree

So; I just finished the installation.
Pictures have been added. 

Some were taken during the construction phase and filling up the sump.
However, my blueprint that I worked so hard on didn't even work as how I thought it would. 
So, I ended up making adjustments. 

So far, I am getting around 300 GPH on my return.
I added some more BioMax to get seeded so I can enlarge my bio media.
Also, I got to go shop for some plants now to add to the refugium. 

I am still waiting on my tank dividers, so; those will go in at a later time. 

Surprisingly, there is no micro bubbles even without any baffles in my sump. 

Anyways; enjoy. 
I'm going to record a video soon because my friend wants to see.
When I get that done, I'll upload it on here. 

Thanks.


----------



## OneLastDecree

More pictures.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

Im just curious as to what the whole point of the veggie sump is...? Realistically, On a much larger tank I can see why someone would use a sump but on a 20 long...? I gotta ask why  Just seems like overkill


----------



## greg

Very nice setup. The extra water volume the sump provides will provide a huge buffer for your water quality, even more if it's filled with plants as you suggest.

I can't help but notice in the one photograph that the water level in the sump is very high. If your power goes out have you allowed for the syphoning of water through the overflow and return pipes such that your sump will not overflow?

Also, you may have considered this, but I will mention that Krylon Fusion spray paint is widely used by reefers inside their tanks and would allow you to paint the in-tank pvc black if you so wished, at some future date.

All in all a very smart looking setup and I look forward to seeing your updates.


----------



## OneLastDecree

TorontoPlantMan said:


> Im just curious as to what the whole point of the veggie sump is...? Realistically, On a much larger tank I can see why someone would use a sump but on a 20 long...? I gotta ask why  Just seems like overkill


Well, I had a couple fo reasons.
a. Might goto saltwater int he near future; so, just planning ahead. 
b. I want to get a true aquaponics setup after reading about it. 
c. The same reasons why people get sumps, hide equipment, more water volume, maximise the number of fish in tank.
d. Oh, and the most exciting part, I will be getting a minature cherry tomato plant to put in the Veggie Filter. 
e. I am housing cichlids and I don't want them ruining my plants in the tank.
f. I need the plants to remove nitrates, the end process of the bio-cycle. For some reason, I can't get my Nitrates down from 40 PPM even after weekly water changes. 
g. etc.

Btw, I'll be calling you soon when my tank has been completed to get those plants from you. 



greg said:


> Very nice setup. The extra water volume the sump provides will provide a huge buffer for your water quality, even more if it's filled with plants as you suggest.
> 
> I can't help but notice in the one photograph that the water level in the sump is very high. If your power goes out have you allowed for the syphoning of water through the overflow and return pipes such that your sump will not overflow?
> 
> Also, you may have considered this, but I will mention that Krylon Fusion spray paint is widely used by reefers inside their tanks and would allow you to paint the in-tank pvc black if you so wished, at some future date.
> 
> All in all a very smart looking setup and I look forward to seeing your updates.


Thanks for the kind words.

I did account for the water level change in the sump during a power outtage, etc. I just filled the sump as much as I could because my HOB Filters were pretty loud with the water splashing at a 3 Inch waterfall. 
Thanks for pointing it out though. 
Forgot to mention, the yellow post-it notes on the sump glass shows me the water level for when the power is out and/or pumps shut off; the other post-it note shows me the running level for when I need to top-off without exceeding the maximum water level.
If you see anything else that may be wrong or changed. I am open to constructive critisicm. 

I was thinking about the paint; however, I am a really bad painter. I can't trust myself with the spray paint. 
Haha.

Maybe next time, in the future when I get my saltwater set-up.

You are right though, the extra water volume is great. 
I just turned my 20 G Long into a 40 G. Kind of. 
Haha.


----------



## TorontoPlantMan

OneLastDecree said:


> Well, I had a couple fo reasons.
> a. Might goto saltwater int he near future; so, just planning ahead.
> b. I want to get a true aquaponics setup after reading about it.
> c. The same reasons why people get sumps, hide equipment, more water volume, maximise the number of fish in tank.
> d. Oh, and the most exciting part, I will be getting a minature cherry tomato plant to put in the Veggie Filter.
> e. I am housing cichlids and I don't want them ruining my plants in the tank.
> f. I need the plants to remove nitrates, the end process of the bio-cycle. For some reason, I can't get my Nitrates down from 40 PPM even after weekly water changes.
> g. etc.
> 
> Btw, I'll be calling you soon when my tank has been completed to get those plants from you.


Ahh okay I guess that make's sense then, I was really just curious since I haven't really seen too many freshwater sumps before. I think once your plants grow in then the big white PVC piping won't be so noticeable, so hopefully you're able to accomplish what you're going for ! That mini cherry tomato plant sounds pretty cool, I'd definitely like to see that once you get it set up. It's definitely strange that you can never get your nitrates down, have you tried cleaning your filter and stuff?

I still have lots of place whenever you're ready, always adding more 

Keep up the good work man, looking nice.


----------



## OneLastDecree

Haha. 
Thanks.

Yeah, Will upload pictures of my setup once the minature cherry tomato plant comes to me in the mail. 

According to other forums, they grow like crazy.
Haha. 

Yeah, my filters are cleaned and aquairum scrubbed down once a month. 
Like glass walls, bio media, rinsed. etc. 

I always vacuum up the un-eaten food. 
Feed every other day. 
Monday. Wednesday. Friday. Sunday.
Live food on Sunday.
Water change, 25% on Sunday. Weekly. 

It's confusing. Ha. 

I think it's the run off from the ammonia used to do the fishless cycle. Not sure. 
Anyhow, after the plants get in the veggie refugium, the nitrates will be barely visible.


----------



## OneLastDecree

So, I went to Rona today. 
I had a problem with finding my panda corydora's in the sump because they think the overflow is a roller coaster or soemthing. 

Two went down the overflow and survived.
One didn't make it. I think he got stuck between the current and the ball valve.

So, to prevent this; I went to Rona. 

I made a Weir. 
I wanted something that would increase the surface area of water suction and incorporate a grate to keep fish away and suck the waste down to the sump. 
The reason I needed the larger surface area is because if a fish did get caught on the grate, water will still be able to enter the overflow and not hinder the flow rate of the system. 

Anyways; I took pictures. 

This cost me less than 10 dollars. 
Probably less than 5 minutes to make. 

So far; it is working wonders. 
My tank has never been quieter. 
I can only hear the hum of the pump. 
Which isnt even that loud. 

Problem solved.


----------



## OneLastDecree

So; tore everything down. 
Re-built everything. 

Didn't like how the overflow made so much noise handling 400 GPH.
Did some research and learned that I could incorporate two overflows to reduce the sound. 
Went that route. 
Also, added a split in my return to ensure adequete water flow which will eliminate dead spots.

Just installed everything.
Set the new water levels by fine tuning the plumbing.
Finally; I am really happy with the end-product. 

Didn't have time to take pictures.
However, pictures soon to come!

By the way, two overflows mean I needed to pick up another Aqua Lifter. 
Regardless, the system is so quiet; I love it. 
I have to look at the surface of the water to see if it's even running.


----------



## Jesurex

hello

can you tell me where you got your apistogrammas?

big als maybe?


----------



## OneLastDecree

Imported about 10 juvenilles from Peru.
I had a friend that went there for work and he got in contact with some distributors. 

There should be other stores around the GTA but I wanted F0 Wild ones. 
Not the overly bred ones.


----------



## OneLastDecree

Havn't been able to update this thread in a while.
Life has been crazy re-locating and finding a job.

Anyways. These pictures in this post are the changes I made from the previous posts. 
Plus pictures of how the tank changed over time. 

Basic break-down:
I added two Return pipes with two extensions directed back into the sump for more precise water control. 
I also added two overflows for complete silence and back-up.

The pictures are included.
Let me know what you think.

The plumbing is the same; however the tank looks much different now as it has aged quite a bit. 
Will post in next post.


----------



## OneLastDecree

This isn't quite how the tank looks today but it has the same idea. 
My tank has about 2 inches of Indian Almond Leaf litter. 
Two custom-made breeding caves from TerraCotta. 
The aquarium only houses two Apisto's. 
My proven pair. 

So far, my water quality is insane and pristine. 
It always has 0 Ammonia, 0 Nitrite, 0 Nitrate.
My swords eat all of the nitrates; however, frog bits seem to go in a cycle of growth since the nitrates are low. 

For water changes, all I do is top-off with more water. 
Never removed any water. 
Water evaporates and I just top-off twice a week.

Pretty happy about my system, it's self-sustaining and easy to care for.
Oh, I overfeed and leave detritus in the tank at all times.
The Apisto's know how to regulate food intake. 
So it's great. 

Come to think about it, should I still be removing water even though my water is pristine and everyone including the flora are happy? 

I might have to create another thread.
Thanks for watching.


*The website is telling me that I am missing security tokens to upload pictures to thread. Until I get it resolved. Be patient. Working on it now.


----------



## OneLastDecree

Decided to post a video of my two roommates. 
Enjoy.


----------

